# Is this a good plan?



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

For my 30gal. and my 5 demekins I plan to do::

2-3 water changes weekly
gravel vac each water change
treat for ammonia daily or as needed

My demekins, not including tail flutters.. are ONLY 1" to 1 1/2" and have been so for 6 months. I don't know how long it takes for them to grow, but in two years I plan to be in a place where I can get them a tank big enough...

What I need to know is, if this is a good plan, without having to get a bigger tank or get rid of my fishies? I can't own anything over 30 and I can't move, and I just plain DON'T want to give up my fishies.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

2-3 large water changes weekly would be a good idea, and it might work. You have to keep the water quality in decent parameters, that's the challenge. Test frequently (with liquid tests, not test strips) to make sure the water quality is OK. I don't think "treating" for ammonia is a good idea......if you have ammonia, do a large water change. Overfiltering will help, too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The more you change the water, the faster the fish will grow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

well....your missing the addition of food in that equation TOS. You can change all the water you want, but if you arent feeding, the fish are going to grow. I suggest you do change plenty of water in this case to keep the ammonia in check, and feed lightly. at MAX you feed once per day, only what the fish eat in 30 seconds. no more, or you will run into problems with ammonia.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with TOS. And sure, you can do it for a while, but those fish will grow too big, period. They won't have room to swim.

What happened to your plan of getting rid of all but one?


----------

